# Gloria in D Major (Part 2 of the Mass in D Minor)



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Here is the normal musescore version with the proper instruments and here is the "piano-ed" version where the instruments' sounds are replaced with piano sounds since I find that makes it easier to follow along.


----------

